# Variant symlinks?



## Derydlus (May 2, 2014)

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but early release notes mentioned them as an upcoming feature, and yet they're not in the release notes for 10.0, nor do the man pages seem to mention them. I tried searching the mailing lists but found nothing recent, and the quarterly reports didn't mention them either.

They were evidently dropped, but will they appear in the next release? Was the work not finished in time, or were there other reasons? Is there a curious silence on the matter, or do I just suck at searching?

At any rate, I have a new favourite operating system, with or without varsym.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 2, 2014)

Information is indeed thin on the ground. I'll see if I can get something out of the developers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 2, 2014)

According to a first response there were several patches that introduced serious (root) security risks over the years. The latest effort by Brooks Davis appeared to be without (immediately visible) flaws, but inclusion into FreeBSD 10 was never actually on the table. I'm trying to get in touch with Brooks himself. Until then: it is still an option for "a" future release, but developments involving namespace changes are non-trivial.


----------



## Derydlus (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for inquiring. I'll wait until then.


----------

